# momma rabbit died giving birth



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

First, I've been learning a lot on this site from all of you! Thanks!

I had a rabbit die this morning giving birth. There were 8 babies when I found her. 

I'm researching how to raise these babies, but thought I should maybe just come out and ask what I should be doing to give them the best chance of living I can, incase I over look something real important. I haven't came across anything on this yet before today it seems.

If you have any advice, I'd appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Here is a link on the it, however I have hand reared kits and didn't do it exactly like this, but mostly this is pretty accurate. 

http://www.rabbitgeek.com/articles/alley_bottlefeeding.html 

My experience was using Kitten Milk Replacer Powder bought at TSC. I bought one of those baby rabbit bottles too and even tried piercing it with a hot needle but the hole wouldn't stay in it so it collapsed. I found one of the kids medicine syringes(not droppers) and filled the warm KMR in it. I did lay them on their backs(of course with their head angeled up) but I had to be careful no replacer went up their nose or they would aspirate and die. At first they would be confused, of course thrashing around so have a firm grip on them.I would then drop a couple of drops in their mouth(watch that nose) which they would protest but finally consume. It took 2 hrs. to try to feed those 8 the first time. Then we had to begin again 2 hrs later.Since KMR is as nourishing as mother's milk;they have to be feed every 4 hrs.(not from the last feeding but from the start time of the first).

The second time for feeding which was 2 hrs later:bash: they had figured out to swallow the stuff so it didn't take near as long for each kit.They get better eating each time.

Just watch for round full bellies with no wrinkles and skin that is pliable and snaps back-if it doesn't snap back quickly when lightly pulled on;the kits are dehydrated.It's a lot of work,alot.

Make sure to wipe them to get them to have a bowel or urine movement. We wiped their bottom with a warm wet washcloth several times from front to back to try to stimulate the movement(kinda like a doe will lick them their to induce movement.).

Honestly, I do not envy you. It's frustrating and time consuming but it's worth a shot and if some of the kits die, unfortunately that's to be expected. Truly nothing can replace the antibodies and such the doe gives them when she's nursing so their immune systems are already low.

I am also sorry to hear about your doe.

I did this with 8 kits and 1 animal loving teenage daughter a couple of years ago. Then we culled them for fryers-I personally decided I will never hand rear anything but pet or breeding stock if it becomes necessary.Hubby had fellow employees wanting the fryers. I said after the time I invested they should of been high dollar rabbits


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry you lost her. Kindling problems are VERY rare and I don't think there is anything you can do to prevent it from happening when it does happen, unfortunately. Sometimes kits get stuck and humans can assist by pulling, but usually the story goes like yours - pregnant doe is just found dead. Were her kits alive? 

I'm 'bunnysitting' a friends' rabbits as they moved several states away, and in the interim I was supposed to be able to breed them and keep/sell offspring as payment for feeding/caring for them. The first time I bred, I bred 4 does and two of them died in kindling. The chance of that happening is infintesimal, but there it is. I was so upset - I had bred several of my OWN rabbits at the same time (had like 10 litters born at once) and all of MINE were fine, of course. I'd rather have lost mine, than lost theirs.  In my case, both does had litters scattered around theircage as well as in the nestbox, but all were dead.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Mygoat, I'm sorry to hear about your friends litters and does.Of course most of the time, those types of things happen without warning so their would of probably been nothing you could of done. I'm sure your friend will understand especially knowing what a good friend you are to have offered to do this in the first place.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

In my limited experience... trying the milk replacer for kittens is VERY time consuming and not optimal. Do you have a doe(s) you could foster to... within a few days of kindling as this litter? Do you have a doe you could supplement milk by having these kits nurse with the doe in your lap? Does a friend have one or two of these? 

Tried the milk and bottle route and lost hope after the first try. Tried holding the doe while the kits nursed and saved 3 of the 6 that had issues. Fostered kits to does with smaller litters and have saved all so far. 

If you can find a doe or two to foster these off would be the best option in my limited experience. 

Hope it works out for the 8 kits.


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

redneckswife said:


> Here is a link on the it, however I have hand reared kits and didn't do it exactly like this, but mostly this is pretty accurate.
> 
> http://www.rabbitgeek.com/articles/alley_bottlefeeding.html
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for taking the time to post this! It helped a bunch! I read the article you linked also! I'm on my way! All 8 are all ok so far. I'm hoping for the best! I went and got the KMR. Some lick their lips more than others. All are real vigorous and strong!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

mygoat said:


> Sorry you lost her. Kindling problems are VERY rare and I don't think there is anything you can do to prevent it from happening when it does happen, unfortunately. Sometimes kits get stuck and humans can assist by pulling, but usually the story goes like yours - pregnant doe is just found dead. Were her kits alive?
> 
> I'm 'bunnysitting' a friends' rabbits as they moved several states away, and in the interim I was supposed to be able to breed them and keep/sell offspring as payment for feeding/caring for them. The first time I bred, I bred 4 does and two of them died in kindling. The chance of that happening is infintesimal, but there it is. I was so upset - I had bred several of my OWN rabbits at the same time (had like 10 litters born at once) and all of MINE were fine, of course. I'd rather have lost mine, than lost theirs.  In my case, both does had litters scattered around theircage as well as in the nestbox, but all were dead.


Thanks! Yeah, she was suppose to have them on Sunday....I've been checking her around the clock since. All the kits were alive and still are so far. No still borns or evidence of her eating any. 

I'm very sorry to hear what happened to you for sure! Tough deal!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

froebeli said:


> In my limited experience... trying the milk replacer for kittens is VERY time consuming and not optimal. Do you have a doe(s) you could foster to... within a few days of kindling as this litter? Do you have a doe you could supplement milk by having these kits nurse with the doe in your lap? Does a friend have one or two of these?
> 
> Tried the milk and bottle route and lost hope after the first try. Tried holding the doe while the kits nursed and saved 3 of the 6 that had issues. Fostered kits to does with smaller litters and have saved all so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I hope it works out, too! This would of been my 3rd litter ever of baby rabbits. My first 2 litters were just weaned a week ago or little more, I'd have to look at the date I weaned. I never know what day it is or how many have gone by...lol. I have no other options than feed them myself I believe. I never go any where and don't know anybody. Sorry to hear about your loses, but I'm glad you saved some! Thanks for replying in here!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

The first pic is one of the last I took of the her (the one that just died). Then I threw in a few of the ones I just weaned. 6 purebred Cali's and 4 half Cali half ???.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful rabbits:goodjob:.

I want one, I want one:bouncy:,lol.

Maybe NZ mixed with the Cali on the unknown 4:shrug:

Good luck!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

redneckswife said:


> Beautiful pictures and beautiful rabbits:goodjob:.
> 
> I want one, I want one:bouncy:,lol.
> 
> ...


:hysterical:

Thank you! I'm not sure what the doe is??? Here she is...




She was just a pet store special...lol. I thought she was a big rabbit until I got these Cali's! She had 2 gray, one like she is and one that fits right in with the litter of purebred Cali's.

I'm thinking I will be like a lot of people on here where you go from a couple to a hundred....:bouncy:


Here's the new babies. I put them in this basket by a heater, feed them, then back into their nest.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! So you are feeding them and ita working?! I tried this one time for about two seconds and thought it was impossible!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

SherryB said:


> Wow! So you are feeding them and ita working?! I tried this one time for about two seconds and thought it was impossible!


Yep....so far so good. Today is day 5. All fine so far, but that could change at any time I bet. 

I wasn't going to say anything, but I have grown quite the bushy tail and long upright ear mite free ears I've spent so much time caring for these bunnies....lol. I look all around for predators real good before exposing where the nest is and feeding them....haha.

It hasn't been bad at all! When I can get them to suck, it is the neatest thing!!! It takes me about an hour or a little more to feed these 8 babies.

I feed them a little, then get them to pee, then feed some more...then dry them off real good and back to bed.

I have no feed schedule or anything, just going with what I feel they need.

The hardest part of the whole thing is just wondering if what I am doing is right or not! I've been nervous this whole time! I just want to jump ahead a couple weeks!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

3acres said:


> Yep....so far so good. Today is day 5. All fine so far, but that could change at any time I bet.
> 
> I wasn't going to say anything, but I have grown quite the bushy tail and long upright ear mite free ears I've spent so much time caring for these bunnies....lol. I look all around for predators real good before exposing where the nest is and feeding them....haha.
> 
> ...



It's a lot of work and if their all still alive :bow:.

These (hand-reared) litters are the ones that if any make it, are hard not to keep the offspring:grin:.

Sounds like your doing great and have become the bunnymama.

Besides, how many other people can say they've had the experience of hand -rearing bunnies from day 1( except your fellow forum members of courseound. It truly futhers a person's understanding of the litters they raise and your does job and the weaning kits, in my opinion.

Good Job 3acres:thumb:


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

redneckswife said:


> It's a lot of work and if their all still alive :bow:.
> 
> These (hand-reared) litters are the ones that if any make it, are hard not to keep the offspring:grin:.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Thanks again for helping me! I should be sleeping right now, but just got done feeding them...lol. All fine so far! Today will be day 7 for feeding them. 

Yeah, I'll probably be keeping every one of these that make it, if any do...lol.

It without a doubt brings new appreciation to a good doe and the whole process!...:happy2: Extra play time out on grass and bigger pens are in the works....lol. I'm keeping a couple does out of my first litter that are really growing and getting another Californian buck, so I'm sure I will be learning a lot in the months to come with quite a few more litters in my future! 

Today is day 7 for some chicken and duck eggs I have in a homemade incubator I have been trying to iron out. My new feeder pig is tame now and getting healthier. Just took my bull from the cows. Bourbon Red turkeys are starting to breed but not laying. Weaned calves are doing good. Horses and the mule are good! All my chickens are laying now. Ducks are great. My boar and sow I just put togther are doing great. Meat chickens and turkeys are really growing and/or about to go into the freezer. These baby bunnies are hanging on and the other rabbits are good. Dogs and cats are good. Goats are ornery. Life is good!....lol.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

You sound like Dr Doolittle or Ellie May with all those critters!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

SherryB said:


> You sound like Dr Doolittle or Ellie May with all those critters!


lol...I suppose if I shaved my beard I could make myself into an Ellie May...probably a real ugly Ellie May though....lol. 

Animals are awesome!...more species coming as I can get them...


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

I raised a full litter on human baby formula, the powdered stuff and they did fine. Just FYI, once they get used to eating from a syringe it goes pretty quick. They dont need to be fed often, Ive heard momma does it once a day usually, but I did it twice.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

mother's milk from any animal stays in the stomach longer, it has more components,nutrition and takes longer to break down. I believe that's why kits are feed more often on supplements of any kind than the amount of times they would be fed by mamma.

Trust me, you really don't want to know how I know this , it's TMI from a mother of 7


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

We hand raised one. Bonded quite closely. Was the only rabbit we ever had that came close to "pet bunny". Too bad that he was a male though, .....or so we thought... We ended up giving him away TO A VET who was getting into rabbits and wanted a good buck. Can you imagine that?

He charmed them too - last time we went to visit, they had bought him a toy to play with on his days off away from his harem. He has produced many fine offspring for him, and lives on to this day,

That is one lucky rabbit!


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

As a experiment, my daughter wanted to try bottle feeding some 2 day old kits. I was fortunate enuff to have milk goats at the time. I had 2 litters that were 2 days old, and took one kit from each litter for her to take to the house. She fed them goat milk for 5-6 weeks, and had pellets available at all times after 3 weeks. When we put them back in with the weaned kits from the original litter, they were all consistant in size. 

Goat Milk..its whats for dinner!!!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the stories and info!

Today is day 11 for feeding my baby bunnies. I lost one a couple days ago, but the rest are fine so far. I found the one that died off by itself. It had left the nest and was freezing cold. I went to work warming it up, but it died on me. I'm not sure if it left the nest because something was wrong with it or died because it left the warm spot with the rest??? Sad deal.


----------



## abagee_123 (Oct 14, 2013)

What are you feeding the babies? Just out of curiosity 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

abagee_123 said:


> What are you feeding the babies? Just out of curiosity
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Homesteading Today mobile app



I'm feeding them KMR, esbilac, heavy whipping cream and a pinch of Karo syrup....and every so often I add a tiny chunk of acidophilus....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

3Acres, what is "esbilac" and where do you get "acidophilus"?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Esbilac is a puppy milk replacer you can buy at feed stores, or wherever you think might carry it. You can also buy it online if need be.

Also, I think you can get acidophilus at any health food store.

I'm curious, 3acres, what kind of camera do you use? I'm looking for a new camera, and I obviously really like your pictures! I'm guessing it's an expensive professional one? lol


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm in the middle of attempting to hand raise a litter. How did it go? How many of them made it? Do you have any pics? Oh and how are your own ears and tail? Lol


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

You might want to try having one in the palm of your hand with a few drops of milk and see if it will lick the milk off your hand.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

sarita...I haven't saw any threads or posts from this member in awhile...


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

Terribly sorry for these late replies! I've been a professional lurker and then have been researching other areas that I'm getting into a bunch here the last few days....an email just popped up that someone replied in this thread, but I see it's been a few days.




motdaugrnds said:


> 3Acres, what is "esbilac" and where do you get "acidophilus"?


Yep, what Grace Alice said. I got the esbilac at my local feed store and the acidophilus at Wal-Mart. I think I seen esbilic at Wal-Mart, too. 

I'll touch on what happened to my bunnies in a minute, not sure if what I fed is good or not.




GraceAlice said:


> Esbilac is a puppy milk replacer you can buy at feed stores, or wherever you think might carry it. You can also buy it online if need be.
> 
> Also, I think you can get acidophilus at any health food store.
> 
> I'm curious, 3acres, what kind of camera do you use? I'm looking for a new camera, and I obviously really like your pictures! I'm guessing it's an expensive professional one? lol


Thanks for answering the above questions and for the comment on my pictures! I know nothing about photography!!! ...so I don't know if my cameras are good or not??? I just frolic around pointing and shooting...and see what I took at the end of the day...lol. I have 2 cameras... a Canon Powershot S15S and a Sony SLT-A65V. I believe all the pics in this thread are from the Sony. I hope you get a good camera! I wish I used to take a lot of pics like I do now!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

No problem.  I figured it would be awhile before you replied because everyone was barging in on a late thread!

I LOVE your pictures! I find it very hard to believe you know nothing about photography. I figured you were a photographer!

Looks like a Sony may be in my future.  Thank you so much!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

saritamae said:


> I'm in the middle of attempting to hand raise a litter. How did it go? How many of them made it? Do you have any pics? Oh and how are your own ears and tail? Lol


Bad news first -- Well, I lost one about day 8 or 9. Then I feel mine got some kind of sickness. They were running around with their eyes open and then they started giving up. Got them to 3 weeks old when they started dropping like flies quick! 

I was reading how important their mothers night poo's are and all that. I'm not sure what happened. I'll have to look to see what pics I have that I didn't put on here. I was ashamed at how they looked there at the end and didn't take any.

I never got mine to drink from any kind of bottle, but BOY they could suck a syringe down fast there before they started giving up. I really thought I was in the clear when their eyes opened and all that. It was kind of freaking when I uncovered the nest and they would all attack my hand wanting milk....lol. 

Mine always had that, what I call, a bottle calf look. There about the time their eyes opened, their fur was pretty dingy. I tried, but failed. It was taking hours there at the end during feeding, trying to get enough in each one. They went backwards in time....their eyes started shutting and they wanted no part of feeding. I was reading on the nest box sickness they can get and that, but???? 

I don't know???

The good news ---- lol.....Oh boy, I've been ear mite free now for quite some time and my tail is the perfection of bunny tail roundness and my fur has really come in awesome with this cold weather we have been having this winter. I thought when I failed at raising my babies, all of this would go away, but nope. I get comments all the time when I go to town on how my fur has that ultimate sought after lustrous sheen to it....only achieved by using conditioner ingredients from far off lands. I get "what's your secret" "what's your secret" ALL the time...I'm like, I just lick it, eat healthy, stay away from things peeing...lol.....ah, shoot....lol... I better quit. I won't get into my mother goat horns and hooves I have now from kidding my suppose to be august baby goats in -40 below windchill jan weather...lol.


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

GraceAlice said:


> No problem.  I figured it would be awhile before you replied because everyone was barging in on a late thread!
> 
> I LOVE your pictures! I find it very hard to believe you know nothing about photography. I figured you were a photographer!
> 
> Looks like a Sony may be in my future.  Thank you so much!


I've been spread a little thin lately...lol. I have cattle, horses, pigs, rabbits, goats, dogs, cats, quail, chickens, ducks, turkeys, just got my first sheep, reading up on shearing sheep, knitting..(Im a dude, so I do feel weird admitting that..lol.), caning, just got my first big round baler and reading up on it, my first baby pigs are coming any day, just had my first ever baby goats, to name a few...just lots of awesome things going on!

Thanks! No, no professional of anything here...lol. When I was at the camera shop looking at cameras...all 3 of the pro pic takers told me to get a Sony. They are doing some great things and will be right with Canon and Nikon when more people start using them. ??? I don't know...lol. I know I looked over and seen my billy goat giving my Canon a good thrashin' awhile back while it was hanging from a fence and now it is messed up....:grin: I liked having the use of both of them...the canon around my neck or close by at all times and the Sony for when I'm just killing time with animals.


----------

